# Adelaide hops - Buy



## mojonojo (8/10/14)

Hi all

Im in Adelaide for a few weeks in November from the UK and wanted to pick up a bunch of Aussie and Kiwi hops (a couple of kilos) where is the best place to buy them in 500g/1kg quantities?

Mail order is also a possibility as my mother in law lives in town.

.M.


----------



## mojonojo (8/10/14)

Also whats the best homebrew shop in town for other items?


----------



## Nizmoose (14/10/14)

For those quantities have a look at http://www.hopdealzaustralia.com, Yob on the forum here runs that as far as I'm aware? They could be shipped to your mother in law. Other than that Brewadelaide (give them a google) is where I get my hops at the moment but only because I don't use vast amounts and they sell 90g bags only as far as Im aware 

P.S: Ive always wondered what smuggling several kilos of hops over to a different country would look like to border security haha let us know how that one goes!


----------



## black_labb (14/10/14)

There is also Carter Brew supplies http://carterbrewing.com.au

In reality it is probably easier to get hops shipped to you in the UK.

You may have some hassle at the airport with the hops, they are related to cannabis. I was stopped at Central station here in Sydney by some cops with a sniffer dog who smelled something on me. I suspect it was the 500g of hops that were in my bag the day before that the dog smelled as I'm not a smoker. The cops thought I was trying to ditch something when I opened my bag up to show them that it had nothing of interests and were searching frantically for 15 minutes while I stood there laughing at the situation. It could be more frustrating at an airport when you have 3kg of the green stuff with you and you need to catch a flight. I'd get there early, make sure the hops are well labelled from the supplier and maybe even take it on the carry on so that you can explain without having the security chasing you up expecting something suspicious.

Maybe i'm being overcautious though. You could bring a 500g brick of yeast with a timer attached so you know how long it's been unrefrigerated for.


----------



## Nizmoose (14/10/14)

black_labb said:


> Maybe i'm being overcautious though. You could bring a 500g brick of yeast with a timer attached so you know how long it's been unrefrigerated for.


hahahahaha


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/10/14)

Beerbelly is also a place to check out when it comes to hops


----------

